# Recruit of the day



## C.way (Jan 9, 2010)

went hunting again today, donating lot of blood to mosquito around the plantation

2 adult female long neck, the wings are short, only cover one segment of it's abdomen












tiny nymph, the only male I got






lucky to get one green adult statilia sp. female











3 more sub-adult female long neck, going to release 2 by tomorrow


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice catches!


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice !

It must be fun .


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2010)

Good hunting.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome finds!


----------



## C.way (Jan 9, 2010)

Chien_Ming Lee said:


> Nice !It must be fun .


definitely not fun during the search, the only fun is when i got them, other wise, it will be walking around the plantation full of grass, mosquitoes keep on flying around you and walking towards some spider web, totally terrible


----------



## C.way (Jan 9, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Awesome finds!


planning to send you a pair if i manage to get extra male, after hunting at the same spot for about 7 times, I can only conclude that males are damn rare, out of 15 caught long neck, only 2 are males...


----------



## sufistic (Jan 9, 2010)

C.way said:


> planning to send you a pair if i manage to get extra male, after hunting at the same spot for about 7 times, I can only conclude that males are damn rare, out of 15 caught long neck, only 2 are males...


Sounds great bro. We can exchange species. As for getting the males, why don't you try going to some lamp posts near the plantation at night? That might work?


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 9, 2010)

C.way said:


> planning to send you a pair if i manage to get extra male, after hunting at the same spot for about 7 times, I can only conclude that males are damn rare, out of 15 caught long neck, only 2 are males...


You might have better luck finding males at night with a light trap. I can't speak specifically for long neck mantids, but it's common in a lot of other species for the males to be attracted to light at night.


----------



## C.way (Jan 9, 2010)

if only I got some pals following, then it'll be alright, else I wouldn't want to go for another round of blood donation and insect kiss :lol: 



> Sounds great bro. We can exchange species. As for getting the males, why don't you try going to some lamp posts near the plantation at night? That might work?


I'm trimming down the number of mantises I got, found that it's pretty time consuming to take care of them and having trouble with providing live foods, can just give you free of charge


----------

